# AFX 1495 Lap Counter WIW????



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I am putting this here to get opinions on the "What it's Worth" for a 70's AFX 1495 LED Lap Counter. This is the only pic I could find on the net. This is not the one I own. I have two brand new ones still in the cardboard. What are the opinions?


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I would buy one if you've got a price


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I bought 2 of them new in box about 8 years ago and paid $25 each.
No idea of what they bring now, they work OK, not perfect.
HTH
Keith


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Could they be used on the new dragstrip to give a time ?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

They seem like they would just count how many passes you made.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Even if you could figure out how to rewire them they would not be practical due to the acuracy. They are made for closed loop type tracks not open ended dragstrips. They will do time as well as count laps. I rewired one to work off a wallwart since they otherwise require batterys.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have 2, MIB, but they're blue the ones. I would be willing to part with one of them if anyone is interested. Best offer over $60, shipped. 

PM me if you're interested


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Probably about 30 bucks last time I looked onto it. I've had couple but never
hung onto them. I like it and will probably get another one.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are these made to be used with a larger scale as well?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I believe that these were just before the Data set counters but very similar. If you bypass the batteries with a power supply, be careful not to over power them. I remember LOTS of years ago (very early 80's) one of the guys around here was using them & powered them from a 12v battery. They didn't last too long! I think that they only time to one decimal point and also for lap counting as with the later data set counters, if a car is not the counting section in one of the lanes (or stopped there) the other lane doesn't count. That was a major drawback that was over come by using a separate unit for each lane.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

TUFFONE said:


> Probably about 30 bucks last time I looked onto it. I've had couple but never
> hung onto them. I like it and will probably get another one.


they're worth more than that... the last time I saw one MIB on Ebay, it went for over 100 bucks. They are far and few between these days.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't think these would be very plentiful. Good responses so far. These count laps up to 99 and time laps to 9.9 secs, then go into whole seconds after you pass 10 seconds. That's how I remember it anyhow.

I would be disappointed if I could only get $25 for them. I think I spent more back when I bought them new. I can't remember. I will dig them out and take a couple pics of them. Keep the discussion going. it's very interesting hearing all the different opinions/positions of the proceived rarity or value.

Gar


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

eastside johnny said:


> If you bypass the batteries with a power supply, be careful not to over power them. I remember LOTS of years ago (very early 80's) one of the guys around here was using them & powered them from a 12v battery. I think that they only time to one decimal point and also for lap counting as with the later data set counters, if a car is not the counting section in one of the lanes (or stopped there) the other lane doesn't count. That was a major drawback that was over come by using a separate unit for each lane.


I have one of these AFX LED Lap/Time counters on a two lane Aurora lock and joiner roadcourse. I love it! I had to make a deadstrip since the one that comes with the unit is not lock and joiner. The included deadstrip is for original Aurora/AFX track. I agree with the gentleman above about attaching a power supply. It uses (6) 1.5 volt batteries so I added a 9volt power supply. 12volts will fry the unit over time. It counts lap times to a tenth of a second or just laps. Today they are worth a minimum of $60.00. 

I love mine and hope it never breaks!


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

I had something like this in the late 70's. IIRC it also denoted fuel consumption??? Anyone remember a unit like that?? I would say it is worth whatever a person is willing to pay for it. I think a minimum of $100.00 would be reasonable. 

Static.


----------

